# orijen six fish ingredients



## pinnypoo_owner (Jun 19, 2012)

Any input would be greatly valued. I was feeding my dog Iams sensitive naturals (fish recipe) and she was liking it. Well I have finally moved back to the city where there are better places to buy dog food other than the only wal-mart in town. So I bought the Orijen 6 fish for her. And she is not liking it at all. She is really fighting me on eating it. I ground up some of her treats and sprinkled it on top and she just licks it and spits out the kibble. Everywhere says Orijen is very good and she has been eating fish based food before and didn't have a problem so I don't think she is allergic. Should I at least let her try and finish the bag and keep trying to get her to eat it and have the mind set that I know it is good for her and I know what is best for her. Or is she trying to tell me something by not eating it ( and it being more than her being picky). Please any input would be valued.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

pinnypoo_owner said:


> Any input would be greatly valued. I was feeding my dog Iams sensitive naturals (fish recipe) and she was liking it. Well I have finally moved back to the city where there are better places to buy dog food other than the only wal-mart in town. So I bought the Orijen 6 fish for her. And she is not liking it at all. She is really fighting me on eating it. I ground up some of her treats and sprinkled it on top and she just licks it and spits out the kibble. Everywhere says Orijen is very good and she has been eating fish based food before and didn't have a problem so I don't think she is allergic. Should I at least let her try and finish the bag and keep trying to get her to eat it and have the mind set that I know it is good for her and I know what is best for her. Or is she trying to tell me something by not eating it ( and it being more than her being picky). Please any input would be valued.


Trust me, she won't starve herself. She's just being finicky, esp when you are trying to win her over to the new kibble by putting treats on it; hence the eating the treats & discarding the kibble.

Cut out the treats & keep giving her the better food. Eventually she will get hungry enough to eat it and discover that it's better than the Iams. 

FWIW,


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Orijen is a very intense and complicated kibble that not all dogs do well on. It is a huge difference from Iams Sensitive. Also, have you checked the freshness date on the bag?

I'd be tempted to try a more moderate grain free food like Earthborn Coastal Catch. It's a more simple formula with a good mix of probiotics. http://http://www.earthbornholisticpetfood.com/us/dog_formulas/coastal_catch


----------



## ClicketySnap (Jun 18, 2012)

just out of curiosity, did you gradually switch over to the new Orijen fish food or just all of a sudden this stuff appeared in her bowl? I know when I switched my puppy to Blue Buffalo he hated the stuff and it took two weeks of mixing the kibble half-and-half for him to decide it was ok. he still doesn't like it much (I will be switching him to Orijen at the end of this bag of food) but he tolerates it 100 times better than he did when I first introduced it. it may be necessary for you to mix the Orijen kibble with the Iams kibble for a while until she gets used to the idea.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Honestly...I would have started out with Acana pacifica...Its a little less rich.


----------

